# Car parking in/near Kildare St, Dublin - suggestions?



## LouthLass (2 Mar 2011)

Hi all,

Not sure if this belongs here or in cars and motoring??

Anyway, have to drive to Dublin tomorrow and need to go to Kildare Street and am looking for recommendations for car parking in the near vincinity??  Also, how much should I expect to pay for an hour parking?

All info appreciated.

Thanks

LL


----------



## niceoneted (2 Mar 2011)

Check out google maps at maps.google.com put in location kildare st and look at the car parks around.
It may depend on where you are coming from which place to park with all the one way and bus only routes.
I'd say near enough 3 euro per hour. If you are only going to be a short while you may get street parking but this is metered.


----------



## lionstour (2 Mar 2011)

LouthLass said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if this belongs here or in cars and motoring??
> 
> ...


 

Price of car parks around there are very very expensive.'


http://www.parkopedia.ie/parking/kildare_st_dublin/


----------



## LouthLass (2 Mar 2011)

lionstour said:


> Price of car parks around there are very very expensive.'
> 
> 
> http://www.parkopedia.ie/parking/kildare_st_dublin/




Great link Lionstour, very useful!!  Am looking at Molesworth St carpark, that looks to tick all the boxes.  Dont intend to be there for more than an hour about lunchtime tomorrow so am thinking it should cost approx €3/4 ph?  I notice it says its an underground carpark, I assume this means that I get the ticket on entry and pay when return??  Anyone who have used this carpark confirm this??

Many thanks for all the info.


----------



## lionstour (2 Mar 2011)

LouthLass said:


> Great link Lionstour, very useful!! Am looking at Molesworth St carpark, that looks to tick all the boxes. Dont intend to be there for more than an hour about lunchtime tomorrow so am thinking it should cost approx €3/4 ph? I notice it says its an underground carpark, I assume this means that I get the ticket on entry and pay when return?? Anyone who have used this carpark confirm this??
> 
> Many thanks for all the info.


 

Yes I used to use it all the time. If you go in there at 5 to the hour and leave at 5 past the next hour you get charged for 3 hours even though you have only stayed 70 minutes i.e. 12 euro. Rip off. 

You get the ticket when you go in and you pay at the pay station underground. Then go back to your car and drive out putting the ticket in the exit barrier as you leave.


----------



## LouthLass (2 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the hint about the time, will try and keep an eye on that!!  Really appreciate the advice, hopefully it will be a flying visit and be out sooner than full hour.

Again, thanks for the quick reply,

Kind regards

LL


----------



## horusd (2 Mar 2011)

Check out if there's any offers on parking in the Stephen's Green Centre as well.  I know Arnotts were doing a deal down Henry Street that was pretty good, but that might be too far to walk.


----------



## LouthLass (2 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Check out if there's any offers on parking in the Stephen's Green Centre as well.  I know Arnotts were doing a deal down Henry Street that was pretty good, but that might be too far to walk.




Dont mind the walk but just thinking if took more than an hour would I end up paying more?  Thanks for the suggestions though, will look into it.


----------



## horusd (2 Mar 2011)

I *think* (but check this out) that they had a deal for 2/3 hours for a few euro? Check the website for Arnotts, also maybe the Jervis Centre.  There's less traffic that end of town too, so it might be a good bet overall.


----------

